

Drone strike kills 15 civilians in Yemen by mistake: officials - mankypro
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/12/us-yemen-strike-idUSBRE9BB10O20131212

======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why no one is expressing outrage and discussing this
at length - they are. It's just that they're doing it over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6897853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6897853)

The same story has also been submitted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6900376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6900376)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6898724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6898724)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6898709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6898709)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6896932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6896932)

